# the coffee hound



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

the coffee hound, began in march of 2002 with a fantastic looking mobile unit...now we are 3 permanent locations in va. & nc. *we are dedicated to serving the equestrian community, located in raeford, nc., at carolina horse park, raleigh, nc., at the hunt horse complex, and in lexington, va., at the virginia horse center. *we pride ourselves on serving great coffees and specialty coffees (and more!),while providing super-excellent customer&#8230;

More...


----------

